# Glorious PC Gaming Master Race vs Dirty Console Peasant



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd like to discuss this topic here.

Please share your thoughts on this topic. Which side are you on? Which side is better? Which side deserves to die  etc tec

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/03/PC-Gaming-Master-Race.jpg
*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/508/702/812.jpg
*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/508/664/025.jpg
*onebit.us/x/i/console_peasants.jpg


Let the battle commence! 

I'm on neither side, and I hate both sides of the debate. I have 2 pretty powerful PCs, a PS3, a Wii, a Wii U, a PSP, a DS, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, a GBA SP (maybe 1 or 2 more things that I cant remember), so I like both PCs and consoles equally.

*BEST COMMENTS:*

Master Race:

*Make some to put them here*

Peasant:

*Make some to put them here*

Reason for putting master race on top: They are the master race so they are on top


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2013)

this is so lol!!

pc gaming ftw.
btw, someone upload the master race meme/face. it'll be a nice addition.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'd like to discuss this topic here.
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this topic. Which side are you on? Which side is better? Which side deserves to die  etc tec
> 
> ...



its very simple, when a console releases... and you have 2k$ for a new pc ... you guys are even... 4 years after launch, console is more VFM, 8 years down the line... console is what you should really buy.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

if we can get more downloadable content for consoles, i'd go with consoles.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

with this generation, ps4 games will have download option as well , 50GB game downloads .. lol


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 12, 2013)

PC Gaming FTW. In the long run, consoles are probably more expensive and hence less VFM than PCs.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm on neither side.



Says the gut who has started a thread with a title * Glorious PC Gaming Master Race vs Dirty Console Peasant*...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2013)

*puts on cool sunglasses*
dont shake the beehive kid


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> *puts on cool sunglasses*
> dont shake the beehive kid



wears body Armour and fires shot at beehive... teehee heee


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I have 2 pretty powerful PCs, a PS3, a Wii, a Wii U, a PSP, a DS, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, a GBA SP (maybe 1 or 2 more things that I cant remember)


Dont have an Xbox?..Shame



Nerevarine said:


> *puts on cool sunglasses*
> dont shake the beehive kid



lol


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

> Says the gut who has started a thread with a title *Glorious PC Gaming Master Race vs Dirty Console Peasant... *



You do not have to be on either side to start such a topic. I did it for the 



> dont shake the beehive kid



This beehive is worth shaking 



> Dont have an Xbox?..Shame



What made you think I have money to burn on M$ inferior crap when a PS3 pretty much pwns it? I'm not an american idiot(another stereotype) that I will be drawn in by advertisements. The PS3 is anyday a superior console, both gaming-wise and media-wise even though M$ would like you to think BD is irrelevant.

That said, I will see how Durango and Orbis go H2H (when M$ announces its junk) and decide on which one I want. It will probably be the Nippon rather than the retard ('Merican).

EDIT: I had honestly forgotten about the topic until I remembered just now LOL. Pictures added as requested. Enjoy  Guys, please flame away. I want a real war here. Polite, but real. I'll be the neutral commentator from the sidelines showing up here and there, and putting up witty comments from either side of the debate on the top post. Don't worry, i will take your post with all its timestamp and credit glory, so you will not be forgotten


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You do not have to be on either side to start such a topic. I did it for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me how man BD movies you have watched on your PS3?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 14, 2013)

Star Wars Episodes I-VI, I Am Legend, The Clone Wars, The Dark Knight Rises, The Amazing Spiderman, Avatar, Street Fighter 25th Anniversary movie collection (three movies, and one anime series) are ones that I remember off the bat. So 14 movies and 1 anime series. And this was last year btw.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Star Wars Episodes I-VI, I Am Legend, The Clone Wars, The Dark Knight Rises, The Amazing Spiderman, Avatar, Street Fighter 25th Anniversary movie collection (three movies, and one anime series) are ones that I remember off the bat. So 14 movies and 1 anime series. And this was last year btw.



havent you heard of netflix?

ill make your war short. If it wasnt for consoles, pc gaming would not be here today.

* END OF STORY . GO HOME EVERYONE NOW.*


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2013)

noasarcangel said:


> * end of story . Go home everyone now.*


*walk on home boy(s)*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> *walk on home boy(s)*



height of trolling man.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 14, 2013)

Thread closed


----------

